# Animated Pie



## AmmoTech90 (5 Oct 2005)

How does one get their avatar to move, a la Blakeys spidey?  My pie should be on its way to its target but it just sits there frozen.

Poor pie...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Oct 2005)

Looks like the image itself isn't animated (at least not any more). My guess is when the avatar is resized, the animation is stripped out of it. You could get around this by providing a URL to the image instead of uploading it (where it will be resized and de-animated).


Cheers
Mike


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Oct 2005)

Thanks Mike,

I'll give that a try.


----------



## Old Ranger (5 Oct 2005)

It looks like it's moving, just real slow like an EP ;D


----------



## vangemeren (6 Oct 2005)

A related question, how do I get pictures in my signature area?


----------



## armyjewelz (6 Oct 2005)

You would have to upload them to a free server like photobucket, and then use the tag it provides in your signature box.. it will provide you three tags, the one you want looks like this but without the spaces

[  img  ]  Along those lines if that makes any sense


----------



## armyjewelz (6 Oct 2005)

Oddly enough though I now notice that my animation does not work either.. and I have loaded it as a serer adress... that is odd indeed... yet it works as a paste in like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wonder why?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Oct 2005)

Hmmm,

Got it flying in sig block, but not as an avatar.  The profile update page doesn't seem to like updating it.  When I paste the URL into the second option it shows the flying pie.  Once I click update it changes it to static pie and shows that I have uploaded a custom pic.

Very strange.  Might have to go ponder this over some pie...


----------



## armyjewelz (6 Oct 2005)

Ha ha.. yeah, I was getting the same thing!


----------



## paracowboy (7 Oct 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> It looks like it's moving, just real slow like an EP ;D


BWAAAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## TCBF (7 Oct 2005)

Your an Ammo Tech, and you can't even get a PIE to go off?   Sheesh....

Tom


----------



## AmmoTech90 (7 Oct 2005)

As noted earlier it is just moving very slowly.

I have identified it as a LAP

Loitering Attack Pie, currently loitering.


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Oct 2005)

That's better, no one wants to be hit with a frozen pie.


----------



## Pieman (18 Oct 2005)

Mmmmmmm....Pie. I want one!


----------



## Wolfe (18 Oct 2005)

Get it moving please i can't stand a frozen pie it makes me nervous..... :-\

Wolf


----------



## Old Ranger (18 Oct 2005)

Once your married, you'll get used to it ;D


----------



## Wolfe (18 Oct 2005)

Yea you will always have to eat the same pie......at least you will never be hungry... ;D


----------



## ArmeeChick (18 Oct 2005)

Oh you boyz...realllllly need a life, if that was the best you could do




			
				Wolfe said:
			
		

> Yea you will always have to eat the same pie......at least you will never be hungry... ;D



 :Men :

ArmeeChick


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Oct 2005)

..and before this becomes a Radio Chatter topic,......question somewhat answered and thread fully locked.


----------

